# Check out all the new Pro-Hormones!



## MidwestBeast (May 11, 2016)

You blink and the next thing you know -- *POOF!* -- the MR store is full of new goodies!

We have picked up the rest of the Hi-Tech line, as well as Sparta Nutrition!

Check out all the new products we have:






*Hi-Tech:*










1-AD

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/570/1-ad/




Androdiol

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/571/androdiol/




1-Testosterone

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/572/1-testosterone/




Equibolin

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/573/equibolin/




Superdrol

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/574/superdrol/




Decabolin

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/575/decabolin/









*Sparta Nutrition:*









Spartan Mass

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/577/spartan-mass/




Spartan Lean

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/578/spartan-lean/




Spartan Hard

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/579/spartan-hard/




Cerberus Tri-Andro

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/580/cerberus-tri-andro/








_
***Bonus***_

*Innovative Labs:*









Monster Plexx

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/576/monster-plexx/​


----------



## cane87 (May 12, 2016)

*the muscle research store is now stacked with new prohormone products.I will be excited to see some feedback from customers on these products  in the oncomming weeks !.*


----------



## MidwestBeast (May 18, 2016)

2 more just added to the store!









*Primeval Labs 4-Andro MAX*














Increased strength and size
    Increased endurance and recovery
    Increased protein synthesis
    Increased libido
    Enhanced absorption and delivery


https://www.mrsupps.com/products/582/4-andro-max/#






*********** Labs Chosen 1*














Increase muscle mass
    No bloating or water retention
    Not liver toxic
    Lean, dry gains
    No estrogen conversion
    Increased strength and recovery
    100% LEGAL


https://www.mrsupps.com/products/581/chosen-1/#​


----------



## cane87 (May 19, 2016)

the prohormone options are mounting in the muscle-rearch store !


----------

